

Ask HN: Community of Car Buyers that Share the Price of their Purchase? - aantix

Is there a community on the web where recent car buyers share the type of car they purchased, the price payed and at what dealership?  Feels like sharing this information could help others in negotiating a better deal..
======
mchannon
I misinterpreted the meaning of this thread, but it occurred to me the
misinterpretation was also a great question-

Is there any site where different prospective car buyers can pool or "mob
shop" their purchases in order to get a volume discount?

(e.g. I want a new 2013 Chevy Cruze, and so do 49 other car buyers; when a
critical mass of 50 is reached within 3 months, the "tilt" buy takes place and
we all pay 0.90 * dealer invoice). GM (or one of their high-volume dealers)
makes next to no profit on each vehicle but they keep their numbers up. Could
perhaps even Hotwire-style it and limit it to (again, for example) "Chevy
Cruze, Ford Focus, or Toyota Corolla" where you don't get to pick which.

------
calbear98
I'm working on whathavei, a personal inventory and social shopping app for
people to track and share information about all the products they own. I
definitely want to incorporate information about what people paid for and
where they bought things. <http://www.whathavei.com/>

Let me know what you think about having this app, and specifically about this
feature and for cars. Thanks

------
kerryfalk
You can go to any car forum and ask the people there what they paid or the
best price you might be able to obtain. They're generally willing to share and
happy to get someone new into their communities enjoying the same car they are
passionate about.

------
calbear98
For used car prices, check out Carsabi. They got acquired already, but the
site is still up. <http://carsabi.com/>

------
pringles
<http://www.truecar.com/>

